# Sprays



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome again!


----------



## beegeorge (Apr 19, 2012)

some products require special shipping,, and smelly products can fall into that category,, I have found that many of the large bee suppliers have some local stores that sell their products,, and if you have a state meeting,, they often will bring supplies there with no shipping costs,, 

so,, before you say something is EXCESSIVE,, research,, or at least call them to fine out why,, before you FLAME them on a public site


----------



## Jarod (Jun 23, 2016)

I don't feel I'm flaming them. I said it seems excessive. However I do feel you did nothing to answer the question asked. Possibly you are just easily offended by someone not sharing the same opinion as you. Note the part where it says "no hazardous fee to ship". 

"A Mann Lake Exclusive! When you're ready to pull honey, use Honey Robber®. Just a few drops on a fume board will move bees out of supers quickly. Whether it's cool or hot, morning or evening, you can count on Honey Robber® to get the job done. Contains the same active ingredient as Bee-Go® but works & smells better. No hazardous fee to ship pints, quarts or gallons of Honey Robber®. Honey Robber® can't ship air."


----------



## Bkwoodsbees (Feb 8, 2014)

I ordered a 16 Oz of honey robber from mann lake a month ago and shipping was only 5 dollars or so.


----------



## Jarod (Jun 23, 2016)

I'm contacting them tomorrow during business hours to try and figure out what the issue was. How do you like Honey Robber? Do you also use it to help flush bees out when doing an extraction? If so how well does it work?


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Just place it on an order with some Bottles and a few frame whatever you need Pretty easy to get to $100.00 and get free shipping. I think you can get free shipping for a $35.00 purchase from amazon.


----------



## Bkwoodsbees (Feb 8, 2014)

Honey robber works well . I pull supers by myself and for me it works better than leaf blower and doesn't start a war like brushing them off the frames does. Next year I am going to go with bee go. They both work the same and both smell really bad but the cherry smell to me don't help just makes it worse. I can get used to the vomit smell but add strong obnoxious cherry smell and it makes it worse.


----------

